# Large Cere on My Hen



## Nalrah (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys, i've been looking around on the internet for causes of large ceres, my hen (Skye) has a particularly large cere but the growth doesn't seem to look anything like other budgies I see online who have for example vitamin defects, below is a picture of her cere, do you think there is something wrong?



http://imgur.com/pbHzh


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

Skye is a very pretty little girl, but I can see from the picture you posted she appears to have hyperkeratosis, a condition where the cere is thickened and grows larger. This can be caused by a lack of Vitamin A, which is found in sweet potato, dark leafy greens, and bell peppers. 

What diet is she on currently? Budgies should have a balanced diet including pellets, seeds and veggies every day to ensure they receive all the vitamins they need. 

Hyperkeratosis is treatable but likely changes to her diet should be made and I would take her to a qualified avian vet to receive an accurate diagnosis and recommendations he or she can give to treat this condition. It's important she sees an avian vet as they are the most qualified to diagnose and treat birds and will save everyone time, money, and will help the bird feel better faster. 

Also, if she isn't treated, the cere could continue to grow so that her nares are obstructed and she will not be able to breathe. 

I hope that helps you! I'm glad you've joined us and there is lots to learn about these little birds on the forums! As you read through the most basic "Stickies" (the first posts in every subforum above the others), feel free to ask any questions that remain unanswered afterwards. 

I hope Skye gets better soon! Please keep us posted on her condition. :wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies.
Starling has given you great advice, and I agree with her that it look's like hyperkeratosis. She is a beautiful hen and a good avian vet will get this diagnosed, and going in the right direction. Keep us posted...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Skye is an adorable little girl. 

I agree with all the excellent information StarlingWings provided in her post. 
I urge you to find a certified Avian Vet to help you find the proper treatment plan Skye's hyperkeratosis condition.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of a problem.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them. 
TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

